# Lighter Poppin



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool! Much better than just hitting them without the candle behind them.

Cheers


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

That looks like fun! There's a kid in all of us. I'm enjoying your videos, keep up the good work.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thats cool I never thought of that using the sling shot. We did that with rifles and a milk jug full of gas with a candle behind...nice shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

that is awesome shooting


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Just like a dang kid!! :target:


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

kinda



Tag said:


> that is awesome shooting


disappointed to make 2 misses on a lighter at 20 ft, guess I got stage fright lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Slingshots, explosions and fire. Other than a beer what more could you want?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Time to move up to a 1 lbs propane can 
Boom Daddy


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

that would be fun! Id have to use some steel though Im sure , I was just using 1/2 clay on the lighters


----------

